# Where I post. . .myths and legends. . .



## HLGStrider (Oct 20, 2003)

There have been jokes made about where I post and how I post before and my lack of Tolkieny-ness and my lack of serious-ness and my lack of whatever or my over-attracted-ness to Religion and Politics threads. . .so I did extensive research. . .and this is where I've posted. . .I was actually surprised:

What New's? 36 posts
Entmoot-216
New Members-1
Member Announcements-479

The Hobbit-20
The Lord of the Rings-836
Silmarilion-21
History of Middle Earth-1
Other Works of JRRT-11
Hall of Fire-35
Languages-2
JRRT/Creator of ME-13

Bag End-236
Related Topics-47

movie. 
Fellowship of the Rings-11
The Two Towers-14
Return of the King-7

Guilds:
Ost-in-Edhil-1
Outcasts-2
Scholars-1
Periar-3
Tolkienologists(combined)-32
Writers-212
Other Guilds-18
Debating Society-1

Stuff and Bother-141

Forum administration:
Guild of Mods: 2
C9: 30
TTF Herald-27

Archives:
News and Announcements-41
Religion-282
Politics-325
RPG :
lighthearted-470
serious-352
Government Councils-44
Rangers-352

As I said, I surprised myself. I've posted in Lord of the Rings more than any other forum. I really thought I'd done more in Politics and Religion, as well as Stuff and Bother. . .

I just thought this was interesting. . .


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 21, 2003)

HLG, I think you made a mistake with Stuff and Bother. I think you ment to count posts rather than number of threads posted in?If so, your S&B posts are 1594.

I did mine, but not as thoroughly as HLG did hers... I put all the Archives into one for example...


Small text is Number of threads... came and added this in after seeing Beleg's stats. Like him, I only do the non-Guild Tolkien forums.


What's new - 23
Entmoot - 98
New members - 19
Member Announcements - 42 (43 now )
Member WWW sites - 1

The Hobbit - 57 25
LotR - 365 142
The Silmarillion - 414 135
HoME/UT - 91 41
Other Works by JRRT - 0 
Hall of Fire - 235 90
Annals of Eldanyare - 10 5
Languages of Middle-earth - 19 7
JRRT Creator of Middle-earth - 2 1
Bag End - 70 28
Related Topics - 11 

Movies:
FotR - 88
TTT - 145
RotK - 27
JRRT vs Jackson - 106

Guilds:

Artists - 22
Eruhini - 47 (most were in Guild of Elves)
Ost-in-Edhil - 55 (mostly giving them a hard time )
Outcasts - 58 (mostly debate tournament organization)
Scholars - 85 
Periaur - 4
Tolkienology - 204 
Time Lords - 0
Writers - 8

Debates - 82
Judging - 34

Green Dragon - 9
Stuff and Bother - 93

Guild of Mods - 3
C9 - 8
TTF Herald - 0
FAQs - 4
Archives (all) - 363


Stats of special interest: I have posted in 19% of the HoME/UT threads, though only joined in April of 2002. And have posted in (hehehehe I love this) 34%... yes over 1/3 of the threads in The Silmarilliom forum... even though I didn't start posting there until 7/02.

12% of posts with *Noldo* are mine. About 7 [ercent of posts with this belong to Inderjit.

Furthermore 7.7% of all my posts have *Noldo*... which would be 'Noldo' or 'Noldor' Or 'Noldolante' and so on... you get the astrisk idea 

22% of posts with _Finrod_ are mine.

33% of posts with _Gildor_ are mine. 

10% of posts with _Finarfin_ are mine.

17% of posts with the word _tournament_ belong to Aule. 



Percentages rounded.


----------



## Beleg (Oct 21, 2003)

What's New--7
Entmoot--41


New Members--1
Member's Announcements--75
Member's WWW sites--1

Hobbit--15 [Threads=6]
Lord of the Rings--222[Threads=100]
Silmarillion--152[Threads=72]
History of Middle-earth--98[Threads=52] 
Other Works by Tolkien--1[Threads=1]


Hall of Fire--105[Threads=57]
Annals of Eldanyare--5[Threads=1
Langauges of Middle-earth--4[Threads=3]
JRRT creator of Middle-earth--1[Threads=1]
Bag End--77[Threads=38]
Related Topics--22[Threads=10]

Fellowship of the Ring--7
The Two Towers--4
Return of the King--11
PJ vs Tolkien--11


Guild of Artists--1
Eruhini--56
Ost-in-Edhil--15
Guild of Outcasts--0
Guild of Scholars--17
Guild of Periaur--9
Guild of Tolkienology--351
Time Lords--7
Guild of Writers--8
Other Guilds and Societies--47
TTF debating Society--64


Inns--6 [Four of these posts were in GOo, while two are in actual Inn's section]
Stuff and Bother--170

TTF staff, groups and Committee--3
Archives--44 [including religion]


----------



## Aulë (Oct 21, 2003)

Just for the record- over 26.4% of Elgee's posts are in S&B  


Aulë's Lodgings:
(Total: 3496)

*N&A*
What's New--30 (0.9%)
Entmoot--84 (2.4%)
New Members--3 (0.1%)
Member's Announcements--153 (4.4%)
Member's WWW sites--3 (0.1%)

*Books*
Hobbit--129 (3.7%)
Lord of the Rings--312 (8.9%)
Silmarillion--19 (0.5%)
History of Middle-earth--17 (0.5%)
Other Works by Tolkien--11 (0.3%)
Hall of Fire--161 (4.6%)
Annals of Eldanyare--1 (0.03%)
Langauges of Middle-earth--5 (0.1%)
JRRT creator of Middle-earth--0 (0%)
Bag End--113 (3.2%)
Related Topics--6 (0.2%)

*Movies*
Fellowship of the Ring--40 (1.1%)
The Two Towers--58 (1.7%)
Return of the King--88 (2.5%)
PJ vs Tolkien--26 (0.7%)

*Guilds*
Guild of Artists--0 (0%)
Eruhini--317 (9.1%)
Ost-in-Edhil--26 (0.7%)
Guild of Scholars--6 (0.2%)
Guild of Periaur--188 (5.4%)
Guild of Tolkienology--36 (1.0%)
Time Lords--1 (0.03%)
Guild of Writers--9 (0.3%)
Other Guilds and Societies--220 (6.3%)
TTF debating Society--146 (4.2%)
Guild of Outcasts--3 (0.1%)

*Fluff*
Green Dragon--2 (0.1%)
Stuff and Bother--807 (23.1%)

*Other*
Guild of Mods--3 (0.1%)
Council of Nine--103 (2.9%)
TTF Herald--4 (0.1%)
FAQs--14 (0.4)
Archives--352 (10.1%)


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 21, 2003)

Just wondering how exactly do you measure your no. of posts etc.?


----------



## Aulë (Oct 21, 2003)

By counting them one by one....how else could we do it? 


Hehe- by using the Search function: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/search.php?s=


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 21, 2003)

Total posts: 2862

*News and Announcements*

What's New--25 (0.87%)
Entmoot--76 (2.65%)

*Member News and Announcements*

New Members--9 (0.31%)
Member Announcements--127 (4.4%)
Member Web sites--1 (0.03%)

*Books*

Hobbit--39 (1.36%)
Lord of the Rings--637 (22.26%)
Silmarillion--335 (11.7%)
History of Middle-earth--110 (3.84%)
Other Works by Tolkien--7 (0.25%)
Hall of Fire--359 (12.54%)
Annals of Eldanyare--13 (0.45%)
Langauges of Middle-earth--2 (0.07%)
JRRT creator of Middle-earth--3 (0.1%)
Bag End--131 (4.58%)
Related Topics--21 (0.73%)

*Movies*

Fellowship of the Ring--71 (2.48%)
The Two Towers--72 (2.51%)
Return of the King--12 (0.42%)
PJ vs Tolkien--19 (0.66%)

*Guilds*

Guild of Artists--2 (0.07%)
Eruhini--3 (0.1%)
Ost-in-Edhil--35 (1.22%)
Guild of Outcasts (aka Forsaken Inn)--9 (0.31%)
Guild of Scholars--121 (4.23%)
Guild of Periaur--5 (0.17%)
Guild of Tolkienology--66 (2.3%)
Time Lords--0 (0%)
Guild of Writers--2 (0.07%)
Other Guilds and Societies--26 (0.91%)
TTF debating Society--40 (1.40%)

*Other*

Green Dragon--0 (0%)
Stuff and Bother--150 (5.24%)
Guild of Moderators--139 (4.86%)
Council of Nine--27 (0.94%)
TTF Herald--2 (0.07%)
FAQs--1(0.03)
Archives--143 (5%)

7,5 % of all posts with the word 'Galadriel' are mine. Considering how much she is mentioned in the book sections, and in the movie sections where I don't post, this is a very high percentage.



> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Guilds*
> Guild of Periaur--188 (5.4%)
> 
> ...



I find it extremely ironic that you would classify the Periaur as a guild, and in the same breath put the Outcasts under 'fluff'.


----------



## Legolam (Oct 21, 2003)

Remember this only counts the posts that haven't been deleted. For example, I have 732 posts, but I know for a fact that 6 months to 1 year ago, before all this big clean up happened, I had well over 1000 posts.


----------



## Aulë (Oct 21, 2003)

> *I find it extremely ironic that you would classify the Periaur as a guild, and in the same breath put the Outcasts under 'fluff'. *


Woops. I classified that section as 'Fluff' before I noticed that the GoO had been moved there.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 21, 2003)

(I would say that you all have way too much time on your hands....except now I want to do this for me. But I already admitted to not having a life)


----------



## Talierin (Oct 21, 2003)

2427 posts

What's New - 25 posts
Entmoot - 104 posts

New Members - 3 posts
Member Announcements - 314
Member Websites - 0 posts

The Hobbit - 2 posts
The Lord of the Rings - 33 posts
The Silmarillion - 10 posts
The Histories of Middle-earth - 1 post
Other Works - O posts

Hall of Fire - 43 posts
Annals - 0 posts
Languages - 1 post
J.R.R. Tolkien - 3 posts
Bag End - 233 posts
Related Topics - 88 posts

Fellowship of the Ring - 88 posts
The Two Towers - 7 posts
Return of the King - 3 posts
Books vs Movies - 3 posts

Guild of Artists - 63 posts
Guild of Eruhini - 2 posts
Guild of Ost-in-Edhil - 0 posts
Guild of Outcasts - 4 posts
Guild of Scholars - 0 posts
Guild of Periaur - 3 posts
Guild of Tolkienology - 2 posts
Time Lords - 21 posts
Guild of Writers - 24 posts
Other Guilds - 12 posts
Debating Society - 4 posts

Green Dragon - 5 posts
Prancing Pony - 2 posts
Forsaken Inn (new guild of outcasts) - 142 posts
Stuff and Bother - 573 posts

Guild of Mods Announcements - 8 posts
GoM discussion - 3 posts
GoM Private - 141 posts
Council of Nine - 1 post
TTF Herald - 6 posts

Archives - 499 posts


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 21, 2003)

> HLG, I think you made a mistake with Stuff and Bother. I think you ment to count posts rather than number of threads posted in?If so, your S&B posts are 1594.



I was wondering about that. I later realized that on some of the searches I was searching with "show results as threads" and in some "show results as posts" so whenever I did "as threads" I got the thread number and when I did "as posts" I got the post number. Now I'm totally unsure of how accurate what I posted was.



> Just for the record- over 26.4% of Elgee's posts are in S&B





> Stuff and Bother--807 (23.1%)



Only 3.5 percent below yours. 

It took forever to do that.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok, I thought I'd do a percentage of posts with the word "" in them thing. . .but I hate math and have lost my calculator.

So, out of 718 posts with the word Cat in them I have 117.
Out of 582 posts with the word Cats in them I have 143.
Out of 78 posts with the word Kitten in them I have 21.
Kittens: Forum-78 Me-10
Kitty: Forum-112 Me-34
Kitties: Forum-33 Me-16

Perhaps I should've picked a more Tolkieny term.


And to show how I spread my evil nets over the board. . .

Elgee is officially mentioned in 2091 posts. . .Only 797 are mine!


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 21, 2003)

Posts: 2284

What's New: 9
Entmoot: 12

Member Announcements: 187
Member Websites: 1

The Hobbit: 2
The Lord of the Rings: 120

Hall of Fire: 8
Annals of the Eldanyárë: 1
Related Topics: 57
Bag End: 46

The Two Towers: 1
The Return of the King: 38

Guild of Outcasts/Forsaken Inn: 979
Guild of Artists: 34
Guild of Writers: 25
The Time Lords: 1
Other Guilds & Societies: 51

Debate Society: 9

The Green Dragon: 16

TTF Herald: 5

Stuff & Bother: 657

Out of 1980 posts with the word 'Eowyn' in them, 138 were by me.
Out of 7 posts with the word 'bibliophile' in them, 4 were by me, and the other three were about me. 
Out of 43 posts with 'Robin McKinley' in them, 24 were by me.

Out of 443 posts with Rhiannon in them, 73 were by me.
Out of 118 posts with Rhian in them, 50 were by me.
Out of 74 posts with Rhia in them, 12 were by me.
Out of 347 posts with Rhi in them, 47 were by me.

...I'm not sure how many were _about_ me, though.

All this since March 12, 2003: wow, eight months already.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 22, 2003)

How do you do that, counting every single post per section??

[SIZE=0.5]noob noob noob[/SIZE]


----------



## Snaga (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmmm... Interesting.

Actually... not interesting at all. Get a life!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh, come on snaga, admit it - you wanna know too. Ever since you glimpsed at the title of this thread from the corner of your eye, the thought of wanting to know just how many posts you have in which area, and especially the excitement of how many percents each number represents, has been gnawing on you, slowly but surely.

Am I right or am I right?


----------



## Aulë (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *And to show how I spread my evil nets over the board. . .
> 
> Elgee is officially mentioned in 2091 posts. . .Only 797 are mine! *


I dunno....a fair percentage of them would be referring to the Elgee vacuum cleaner  
And why would you want to address yourself anyway?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 22, 2003)

2882 (7.49 posts per day)

Whats new: 25
Entmoot: 102

New members: 3
Member announcements: 189
Member websites: 4

The Hobbit: 145
The Lord of The Rings: 334
The Silmarillion: 138
The Histories of Middle Earth: 43
Other works by J.R.R.Tolkien: 0

The Hall of Fire: 221
Annals of Eldanyárë: 38
The Languages of Middle Earth: 4
J.R.R.Tolkien: The creator of Middle Earth: 2
Bad End: 253
Related Topics: 47

"The Fellowship of the Ring": 94
"The Two Towers": 112
"The Return of the King": 104

Guild of Artists: 2
Guild of Eruhíni: 8
Guild of Ost-In-Edhil: 40
Guild of Outcasts: 0
Guild of Scholars Hall: 9
Guild of the Periaur: 59
Guild of Tolkienology: 11
The Time Lords: 5
Guild of Writers: 14
Other Guilds and Societies: 59

Debates: 16
Judging: 5

The Green Dragon: 480
The Prancing Pony: 0
Golden Perch: 0
Forsaken Inn: 8

Stuff and Bother: 820
Flotsam and Jetsam: 0

Guild of Moderators: 0 (wonder why  )
Council of Nine: 1
TTF Groups and Committees: 5

The Great Smials: 672


There you have it folks. . .


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 22, 2003)

> And why would you want to address yourself anyway?



Elgee reserves the right to talk in third person.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 22, 2003)

Rhi thinks that is very reasonable of Elgee.


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 30, 2003)

This little project interesting...but my results were not at all surprising to me.

Total Posts to date: (including this one) =1619

What New's? = 5
Entmoot =17
New Members =10
Member Announcements =106

The Hobbit = 6
The Lord of the Rings =18
Silmarilion =16
History of Middle Earth =9
Other Works of JRRT =0
Hall of Fire = 41
Languages = 1
JRRT/Creator of ME = 0

Bag End = 69
Related Topics = 5

movie. 
Fellowship of the Rings = 6
The Two Towers = 20
Return of the King = 2
Tolkien vs. Peter Jackson =2
(or whatever that darn section is called?)

Guilds:
Artists = 1
Ost-in-Edhil = 5
Outcasts = 1
Scholars = 0 
Periar = 226
Tolkienologists = 3
Writers = 26
Other Guilds = 14
Debating Society = 2

Stuff and Bother = 311
Green Dragon = 12

Forum administration:
Guild of Mods = 1
C9 Discussions = 7
C9 Private = 53
TTF Herald = 1

Archives:
News and Announcements = 18
Archived Threads (general) = 328
Religion = 1
Politics = 4
_RPG :_
lighthearted = 119
serious = 51
Government Councils = 89
_Guilds & Societies:_
Heren Istarion = 2
Dark Legion = 5
White Council = 1


And that is it folks! 
You can tally up the percentages yourself...I'm too tired now!


----------



## Arebeth (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *How do you do that, counting every single post per section??
> 
> [SIZE=0.5]noob noob noob[/SIZE] *



No idea. But I'd like to know, too. Or maybe it's so obvious that they are all wondering how we might not know that?


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arebeth _
> *No idea. But I'd like to know, too. Or maybe it's so obvious that they are all wondering how we might not know that? *



True 

To find out how many posts you have in each section do this:

Go to the search page.

Enter your name in the field in the upper right.

In the lower left of the page there will be a drop down menu from which you select which area of the forum to search. Just below this is an option to 'show results as Posts' or 'show results as threads'... by default it shows threads, so you must select to view them as posts.


----------

